# help with a schwinn corvette



## hitmanx (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm new to bicycles in general. I build hot rods and triumph motorcycles. I'm just wanting to try something different. So I've been looking at vintage bikes I could restore and sell or keep. I came across this Schwinn Corvette bicycle. Is this original? Would this be something to restore? Does not come with the pedals. This could be bought for $349.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 14, 2011)

it's a nice bike,but the price is pretty high.missing the topbar decal,headlight,and should have a crashrail seat.if you take your time,i'm pretty sure you can find a better deal.in my area,that's a 200 dollar bike.other areas differ.good luck.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Sep 15, 2011)

I would have to agree with Island Schwinn, also the fork with the long darts is pre 1961 and the guard is 1962 and later. If the frame is original paint it was most likely a Jaguar originally because of no top bar decals. I think for that price you should be able to find a more complete and original Corvette, Good luck  Jeff


----------

